# useing blackberry wood for smoking



## macka (Feb 19, 2011)

Anyone used blackberry wood for smoking,If you have was it good,light or heavy flavor?


----------



## cliffcarter (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you mean Mulberry tree?

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1756216/mulberry_trees_no_not_a_blackberry.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_5824916_identify-black-berry-tree.html

Mulberry is listed in the guide for smoking woods in the Wiki section-

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food


----------



## flbobecu (Feb 19, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> Do you mean Mulberry tree?
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1756216/mulberry_trees_no_not_a_blackberry.html
> 
> ...




While I can't say for sure if he meant that or not, but Blackberry/Blueberry has been tried by some. As well as mulberry. 

If it's a harder wood, it's probably got a little stronger flavor profile than mulberry. Mulberry is light, and good with sausage, chicken, etc. 

I read on another forum, a guy tried and said it had a mild/mild-heavy flavor. He mentioned it was similar to a light "grape".


----------



## nwdave (Feb 19, 2011)

That would be interesting to find out.  Blackberry vines would become an endangered species.  Except for you city dwellers, I'll bet most of us live within two minutes of blackberry vines.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 19, 2011)

I have domesticated blackberries and I do not allow the vines that bore fruit last year to hang around the garden.  They get cut out after harvest and burned.  We have a problem with double blossom disease and it is controlled by removing the old vines as soon as possible.  That is the reason I have never tried them in a smoke.

Al


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 19, 2011)

So if you use that wood do you get email all the time you are smoking


----------



## macka (Feb 20, 2011)

Alblancher,I have thornless blackberries. I just cut away last year canes,that's what I'm thinking about using.The  base of the largest canes are about 2 to 3in in diameter. When I use then I'll post the results. Thanks to all.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 22, 2011)

Man, you got some big butt blackberries,  my canes seldom get anywhere near that big around.


----------



## djjubbajubba (Sep 25, 2017)

So, has anyone tried this yet? This post is from a few years ago. I just cut down a plant that had a lot of stray, dead canes. I would love to try them in the smoker after a little seasoning time.


----------

